

Ask HN: Entrepreneurs, how do you get introductions from investors decline? - coopr

I'm currently raising money from investors for my revenue-generating startup. I've reached out to all the angel and VC investors I know, and whenever someone declines, I ask for introductions to other investors they know - this process has resulted in exactly zero introductions.<p>This morning I heard from angel investor David Cohen, to whom I had sent my executive summary "over the transom" (I don't know David and had never been in touch with him prior to sending him my exec summary) - he had said it wasn't a fit, so I asked for introductions as usual. Here is what he said:<p><pre><code>     I can't do referrals - they'll just ask why I'm not investing and it won't help you.

     brad feld has a good post on why -&#62; http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2007/11/dont-ask-for-a-referral-if-i-say-no.html

     i am always happy to look at potential deals. thanks.
</code></pre>
(That third line was in response to me asking if he'd like me to introduce my entrepreneurial colleagues to him when my colleagues are seeking funding - by the way, though David wasn't interested, I very much appreciate his welcoming of executive summaries, and his quick replies - if you are raising money you should contact him)<p>Brad Feld's article summarizes why David Cohen, Brad Feld, and presumably most other investors will not make introductions to other investors for deals they decline. I didn't realize that this "no intros if I'm not interested" policy was so widespread.<p>Thus my question: have any of you entrepreneurs been successful in getting introductions from investors who decline your deals? If so, how did you accomplish this?
======
coopr
Brad Feld's post: [http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2007/11/dont-ask-for-a-
refer...](http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2007/11/dont-ask-for-a-referral-if-
i-say-no.html)

------
medianama
Don't be a pain in the ass... Move on. Its not very difficult to reach a VC,
anyways...

